

Ask HN: Is the "topcolor" setting new? - dclaysmith

Just noticed it in my settings. Is it a new feature? Or something you "unlock"?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
It's something you get access to once you have enough karma.

~~~
dclaysmith
Ah. I have a warm fuzzy feeling now. Time to cut out of work early and get a
beer.

